# Konica 50/1.4 on Nex5



## AK47J (Mar 10, 2014)

Bought this lens from a vendor on ebay. Was disappointed when I had to repair the aperture control ring, but it functions now.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 10, 2014)

Shot of Tyrael in very low light without a tripod. I had the iso at max 12800 and was surprised at how bright it turned out


----------



## AK47J (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice shots.

I shot for three years with vintage glass on the first m4/3, the G1.  It was not until I got the E-M5 that I started to use native lenses. I find it amusing that folk "need" OIS/IBIS to shoot with anything under 135mm.  Probably my most used lens was the Helios 44-2 a Soviet 58mm f2.  That is now retired to the cupboard since getting the Sigma 60/2.8 & the Oly 40-150.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 15, 2014)

1966 Caterpillar D8 bulldozer





Battle scars





You know your engine is big when it takes a smaller engine to get it started





Cisco the new shop mascot


----------



## KmH (Mar 15, 2014)

Duplicate.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 15, 2014)

There is only one thread titled "Konica 50/1.4 on Nex5"


----------



## KmH (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep. I missed the other thread said _*40*_/1.4.


----------

